# deformed? mutated? tadpoles normal?



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

hey when i looked after my friends pond noiced they have around 20 huge lots of frogs spawn so i picked up a rock of which had some on ( around 35 eggs) and put them in a put with water from the pond.

i noticed they had started to form into commas few days later they started to hatch and they look like this...

this one sitting on the side




























they are not doing much. just twisting to curl them selves in a ball then they go back straight agian. iv put BBS in there to see if they will live of that.

are they frog tadpoles? something else? LOL

thanks


----------



## MayhemRed (Jun 29, 2009)

The funny shaped ones look kinda newt-y to me, but I'm no expert...


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

okay, well i have newts but never had them since eggs, i also got axolotl eggs which they a similar to but not exactly the same.

but thanks =D


----------



## MayhemRed (Jun 29, 2009)

*grins* I could be wrong! But glad to try and help, and hoping for continuing pics, I love little slimy critters heh heh


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

They could well be newts...my neighbour a few doors up has a small pond and all many common newts have already laid...I will need to ask if I can come in and see them!


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Theyre common frog tadpoles, : victory:


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

okay @ the newts.

never seen frog tadpoles like this before? shouldn't they be swing around?


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah, I was just thinking when I re read, I believe newts attach singular eggs to plant matter in the water, not sure it could be mistaken for frog spawn. Either way, you will find out in due coarse.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

This is what a tadpole looks like when just hatched after a few days they will lose the gills and start swimming around. Also if you look at the second photo down you can see the frogspawn they came from :whistling2:


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Tadpoles are not freeswimming for a couple of days after hatching out


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Yep, common frogs, they dont do alot for a few days, they will look like tadpoles should look eventually.


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

OHHHH okay great thanks, never knew that, never done frogs before. just ashumed they looked like the 'tadpole' that you see in the ponds =P thanks very much


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

to keep all updated 90% have lived and are starting to form into tadpoles. maybe this time next week they will look like tadpoles :2thumb:


----------

